# html writing for: blinking/flashing



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

say i want to make this flash/blink on my web page:

"happy birthday"


how could i write it?


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

Check out this link


----------



## Romulan03 (May 24, 2003)

As far as I know &lt;blink&gt; only works in Netscape, not in IE.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Make an animated gif....will work in both browser versions.


----------



## Romulan03 (May 24, 2003)

Or if you want a bit more flashy text effects including fade in / fade out that are just as easy to create, if not easier than a gif - try the 30 day free trial of Swish - http://www.swishzone.com.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

when i use that example:

<blink> "tech guy" </blink>

it will blink about 15 times in the center of my web page(where i placed it), then move way to the left of the page and blink,then move back to the center of my web page.

(using win98se/IE6)


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

That is because the Marquee moves by nature. You could try shortening the length of the Marquee.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

The blink tags seem to be unsupported by most browsers... use a gif like Rockn suggested. Blinking graphics are quite annoying to most users so I would recommend not doing it unless you really want to.


----------

